# Last visit



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

The last visit timer used to reset after about 15 minutes of inactivity, but now it seems to take hours. Was something reset?


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

Mine goes in random spurts. Sometimes it will do the 15 minutes, other times it happens when I close the browser, it's weird.


----------

